# Find out your Elvish name!



## Marky Lazer

http://www.chriswetherell.com/elf/ for all you Tolkien addicts


----------



## cornelius

Tathar Calafalas for my real name
Valandil Ancalimë for cornelius algrin.


----------



## Adasunshine

Idril Míriel - my real name
Lúthien Séregon - Ada Sunshine

like Idril!

xx


----------



## sanityassassin

Real name: Amras Táralóm
Alter ego: Gwindor Ancalimë


----------



## Teir

Real name: Uruviel Tinehtelë
My alter ego Teir's'Ffalenn: Mahtan Carnesîr

i did find a really good site once though that gave you an actual translation of your name....let me see if i can find it again...


----------



## Culhwch

I prefer my Hobbit name: Milo Danderfluff of Willowbottom. It's no Bongo Fluffernutter, but it has a nice ring to it.


----------



## GOLLUM

Golradir Melwasúl.........Me like!!!....


----------



## Rane Longfox

I am Findecáno Telemnar, Caladan Brood is Huor Melwasúl, and Rane Longfox is Caranthir Eledhwen.

Not sure which is the worst


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Eámanë  Elanessë  for my real name.


----------



## Omega

Caranthir Amandil - Real name


----------



## hermi-nomi

I'm signing all my christmas cards under the following names next christmas!

Real name:   *Uruviel Vardamir
*Board name:* Nellas Míriel*

'Nellas' is not so good (sounds like nelly) but I like 'Uruviel Vardamir' (sounds like Vladamir ...)


----------



## YOSSARIAN

real name-Ellesar Miriel
alter ego-Findecano Earfalas


----------



## Allanon

Finrod Nénharma my real name
Huor Súrion my character name


----------



## weaveworld

Real Name:   Ninde Taralom
weaveworld: Luthen Seregon


----------



## HieroGlyph

ELVISH?

tch tch!!!


----------



## Salazar

My real name - Caranthir Tinehtelë
Alter ego name - Gelmir Carnesîr


----------



## kyektulu

*My elvish name is Tari Arnatuile.

I like these little links, has this one been done before or is it a very similar one, I remember having my elf name done before and it was very similar.
*


----------



## Marky Lazer

Arminas Eledhwen.

Arminas was the companion of Gelmir, who were send to give the message that the brigde before the doors of Nargothrond should be demolished. But the message was ignored and Glarung destroyed the citadel.


----------



## Herew

Real Name- Valandril Seregon
Writer's Name- Arafinwe Telemmaite


----------



## topspin

Right, well I'll change all my cheque books to 'Eö Arcamenel' then.


----------



## lizzybob

Mine is Silmarwen Elanesse - so pretty.

Ky is your real human name Rebecca? Just wondered cos my sis is called Rebecca nad her elvish name is also Tari.


----------



## Spanny

Lúthien Tur-anion - My real name


----------



## Sparrahawk

Tamuríl Sáralondë will be the name on my new bank account methinks.


----------



## Sibeling

Cool link! 
Nessa Coamenel is my real name
Merenwen Sáralondë - my alter ego


----------



## LynneGryphon

Nienna Telemnar

Hmm should I braid my hair now  -


----------



## Caretaker66

~Celebrian Anwamane~ --Though I wonder how these names are formed...


----------



## Lissa

Elvish name: Ireth Arnatuilë
Indis Ancalímon = Darkness Follows

It really should be My Soul in Darkness Follows


----------



## genisis2

my real name is Golradir Luinwe THANX that was very cool.


----------



## Teir

Caretaker66 said:
			
		

> ~Celebrian Anwamane~ --Though I wonder how these names are formed...


 
apparently..according to the site...like this - 

_Q: *How's it work?* A: Compared to some of the other name generators out there, the algorithm is simple. It takes the first and last letter of each name then, based on a character set, expresses those letters as a two-digit key which maps to the index of a particular Elvish/Hobbit name. 

(hears sighs from exasperated visitors) 

Oh. Right. My bad. Sorry. "Simple", in this case, is a relative term.

_


----------



## Glyptus

Caranthir Elensar desperately seeking Arwen Evenstar...


----------



## wonko

Lúthien Pallanén if I was an elve
Elanor Knotwise of Whitfurrows if I was a hobbit
.... but what am I now?


----------



## Adasunshine

Oooh, didn't realise there was a Hobbit Name thingy, mine is...

Daisy Toadfoot of Frogmorton

xx


----------



## genisis2

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Oooh, didn't realise there was a Hobbit Name thingy, mine is...
> 
> Daisy Toadfoot of Frogmorton
> 
> xx


 I love your Hobbit name, Its cute and funny. I think you should change the name to Daisy Toadfoot above your icon.


----------



## Adasunshine

genisis2 said:
			
		

> I love your Hobbit name, Its cute and funny. I think you should change the name to Daisy Toadfoot above your icon.


 
Done!  

It's actually rather coincidental as my partner calls me Daisy and they're also my favourite flowers (so simple yet so pretty) and I also have a tattoo of a Daisy on my right shoulder blade (only small though) so it's very apt and I loved your suggestion!!! 

Thank you!!!  

xx


----------



## nixie

Mine is 

Isil Carnesîr

My hobbit name is

Autumn Loamsdown of Deephallow

I'm sure I've done this before


----------



## Marky Lazer

What about we find out our names in Black Speeck as well?

http://www.thelandofshadow.com/mordorgate/darkdownloads/blackspeech/orcname.htm

Narghaash the Cruel


----------



## Adasunshine

Orc Name

Shapogataar, the marauder - Uruk of Mordor

Ugh!

xx


----------



## nixie

Fotkûrz, the slasher 

Yuck, nasty


----------



## genisis2

Adasunshine said:
			
		

> Done!
> 
> It's actually rather coincidental as my partner calls me Daisy and they're also my favourite flowers (so simple yet so pretty) and I also have a tattoo of a Daisy on my right shoulder blade (only small though) so it's very apt and I loved your suggestion!!!
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> xx


 lol.Good for you!


----------



## Denie Alconn

Don`t know what I should think of mine... Gilraen Sindanàrië... 
But I really like this one...  Pansy Bracegirdle of Nobottle   .....  *chuckle*


----------



## genisis2

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> What about we find out our names in Black Speeck as well?
> 
> http://www.thelandofshadow.com/mordorgate/darkdownloads/blackspeech/orcname.htm
> 
> Narghaash the Cruel


 
 I am Ghaash the Cook, Uruk of Mordor. Oh this really bites, Im not even a fighter. Im a cook in the Orc army for cring in the sink!


----------



## Denie Alconn

genisis2 said:
			
		

> I am Ghaash the Cook, Uruk of Mordor. Oh this really bites, Im not even a fighter. Im a cook in the Orc army for cring in the sink!


 

Hmpf, what am I then???
Radbug the Dog....am I the one that gets the scraps or your cooking???


----------



## GrownUp

One's elf name is:
Merenwen Alcarin, but I'm not an elf.

My hobbit name is
Ruby Dogwood of Shadydowns. Heh heh hee. Dreadful.

And my very favourite, my orc name:
Naakhûrz, the thief - Uruk of Mordor.

Fantastic!


----------



## genisis2

Denie Alconn said:
			
		

> Hmpf, what am I then???
> Radbug the Dog....am I the one that gets the scraps or your cooking???


LOL thank god you came along


----------



## Denie Alconn

genisis2 said:
			
		

> LOL thank god you came along


hehe, now try to beat THAT


----------



## Remillard

Ooh.. "Valandil Helyanwë"

Now.. is there a site that helps with pronounciation ?


----------



## Nesacat

Nerwen Tulcakelumë for my real name ... sounds pretty alright


----------



## genisis2

Denie Alconn said:
			
		

> hehe, now try to beat THAT


 LOL I dont think anyone wants to beat your name. notice how all the posts have died for your Orcish name


----------



## talen

lol real name francis durkin elvish Taurnil Elanessë


----------



## isoneri

Nellas is for isoneri....interesting.

Put in a friends name and it came back as:

Eldarwen Calmcical   

very cool site.


----------



## Carolyn Hill

Caretaker66 said:
			
		

> ~Celebrian Anwamane~ --Though I wonder how these names are formed...



I'm a Celebrian, too!  
Real name: Celebriän Telemnar
Board name: Sairalindë Calanor


----------



## Becca

Tarí Eluch


----------



## alicebandassassin

Dont mind my elf name-:   nienna  mulwsusul
but my hobbit name-: dimple chubb
not so sure off


----------



## Morpheus42

elf: Rúmil Calmcacil
hobbit: Bungo Danderfluff of Willowbottom

I'd be ok with the elven name. But have some thoughts about my hobbit name.


----------



## Tau Zero

Well, this is fun!

Real name: 
Elf: Arafinwë Fëfalas
Hobbit: Moro Overhill of Nobottle
Orc: Fotkûrz the Slasher – Uruk of Mordor

Avatar name:
Elf: Orodreth Vardemis
Hobbit: Moro Moss of Lake-by-Downs
Orc: Snaga the Filthy – Uruk of Mordor

Hilarious!!


----------



## Kettricken

My Elvish name: Tamuríl Calafalas (somehow the last name makes me think of Turkish take-away food...)
My hobbit name: Tigerlily Boffin of Needlehole


----------



## Mouse

Elvish name- Gilraen Calaelen
Hobbit name - Pansy Deepdelver! How cool is that!
My elvish username - Tári Calaelen
Also - Tûzantar, the digger - Uruk of Mordor


----------



## Nesacat

In Black Speech for my real name - Narkû, the armament  - Uruk of Mordor
At least is pronounceable.


----------



## sonofstan

Celebrian Ancalime- Real Name


----------



## Snowdog

Lenwë Meneldur is my real name

Gildor Telperiën is my Chronicles name (from Snow Dog)

I think I prefer the latter!

Apparently, as a Hobbit I am Fosco Cotton of Overhill, or Longo Maggot!

As an Orc I am Dagam-bûrz, the belly - Uruk of Mordor, or Tûzantar, the digger - Uruk of Mordor.


----------



## star.torturer

Fëanáro Elanessë


----------



## AlienvPredator15

Elrond Mithrandír


----------



## carrie221

Lúthien Oronrá is my elvish name.

Rosie-Posie Smallburrows of Sandydowns is my hobbit name!

Thanks for posting the link. This is cute.


----------



## Lovely_Elm

*Idril Súrion  *

This is my first post -how exciting!! How does he work these names out? 

Apparently my hobbit name is: *Daisy Bracegirdle of Hardbottle!* I have a feeling I'm not the only one!!


----------



## Mark Robson

Welcome to Chronicles, Lovely Elm.  Nice to see you here.  Make yourself at home and have fun.  I'm sure that there will be plenty who will make you welcome in the Introductions section, if you drop by there and start a 'Hello' style thread.


----------



## Alia

Finduilas Silimaurë

and my hobbit name:

Sweetpea Brambleburr of Bindbale Wood


----------



## Mythopoeia

Fëanor of Dorthonion
I like it!
I really do!!!

As for my Hobbit-name: 
Fard Brandybuck of Buckland...


----------



## lea27

Nienna Cuthalion - elvish for real name
Dimple Bolger of Newbury - hobbit for real name


----------



## The DeadMan

Amras of Dorthonion


----------



## Joel007

Elf: Findecáno Eärfalas
hobbit: Olo Sandydowns

I'd rather be Elvish Presley


----------



## pixter

Fëanáro Léralondë

I'm gonna have to look up the phonetics on this one. I have no idea how to pronounce it.


----------



## Joel007

that probably depends what language was used as a base. As far as i know a german umlaut is different from a french tréma


----------



## Trey Greyjoy

Orophin Eluch/div> 

yep, spelled just like that. 
lol, I must be an l337-elf

Hobbit name is: 
Sancho Chubb of Deephollow


----------



## Coops

Elrohir Elendil
Drogo Peatfingers of Brockenborings
Tarbûrz, the mad - Uruk of Mordor


----------



## Sharukem

Steven Giles-real name
Finrod Ar-Feiniel-elf name
Mungo Grubb of Little Delving-Hobbit name


----------



## SpaceShip

Elvish name - Enelya Telemnar
Hobbit name - Pearl Sandybanks of Frogmorton

How wonderful.


----------



## HoopyFrood

Nessa Culnámo for my real name (aw...Nessa...lovely)
Morwen Súrion for Hoopy Frood (how the hell have they got Elvish words for that?! ha!)

Ruby Proudfoot for my real name!
Haha and for Hoopy Frood: Cora Bracegirdle of Hardbottle


----------



## Beldarius

Real name: Gilraen Elensar.
Alter ego: Orodreth Séregon.


----------

